# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Cinma] Le Chevalier Noir

## Mat.M

Hello tout le monde,
bon j'ai vu le Chevalier noir je sais qu'il sort d'ici quelques jours en France.
Alors s'il cartonne autant au box-office je peux dire que c'est mrit tant le film vaut la peine d'tre vu.
Bref c'est presque le block-buster de l'anne..
Bon c'est encore une fois un pisode d'un des ces hros de comics amricains.
Sauf que cette fois-ci la psychologie et les traits des personnages sont plus accentus.
Le jeu des acteurs est pour ainsi dire poustouflant surtout Heath Ledger  5 le Joker ) parfaitement crdible dans son rle de personnage ignoble et psychopate.
Cet acteur tait vraiment  son firmament malheureusement comme tout le monde le sait, il a dcid de partir....
D'abord la premire scne c'est une scne classique d'attaque de banque sauf que les cascades sont impressionnantes ajouter  cela une sonorisation musicale  angoissante et parfaitement efficace.
Je trouve que cette premire scne c'est presqu'une scne culte.
D'ailleurs je crois que cela fait partie de la bande annonce du film je l'avais vu en allant voir un autre film au cin.
L'histoire est un peu complique  comprendre avec les traites, les balances, les vrais-faux flics..
On sent que les ralisateurs ont voulu  la sophistication dans les scnes et les dialogues..
Evidemment les effets spciaux sont  la hauteur..

Un petit regret cependant : je trouve que la fin c'est trop  l'amricaine et elle est un peu brouillon ; en plus il y a une scne d'vacuation de New York qui n'est pas sans rappeler I am Legend avec Will Smith..
Bref un film que je conseille d'aller voir surtout sur grand cran..

----------


## pi-2r

> Hello tout le monde,
> bon j'ai vu le Chevalier noir je sais qu'il sort d'ici quelques jours en France.
> Alors s'il cartonne autant au box-office je peux dire que c'est mrit tant le film vaut la peine d'tre vu.
> Bref c'est presque le block-buster de l'anne..
> Bon c'est encore une fois un pisode d'un des ces hros de comics amricains.
> Sauf que cette fois-ci la psychologie et les traits des personnages sont plus accentus.
> Le jeu des acteurs est pour ainsi dire poustouflant surtout Heath Ledger  5 le Joker ) parfaitement crdible dans son rle de personnage ignoble et psychopate.


idem, sauf que moi je l'ai vu en Anglais durant mes vacances, j'ai pas tout compris  ::?:  mais le rle machiavlique du Joker j'ai pu le comprendre ^^.
C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment _TRS_ bien pour ne pas dire gnial  ::king::

----------


## Garulfo

> [...]je trouve que la fin c'est trop  l'amricaine et elle est un peu brouillon [...]


Trop  l'amricaine et brouillon c'est contradictoire.
Les films hollywoodiens ne veulent pas des fins brouillonnes. Ils veulent des films qui terminent clairement avec les bons d'un ct qui gagnent et les mchants qui ont pays. a ne me semble pas du tout ce genre de fin.

Elle correspond trs bien  l'ambiance des comics de cette priode.

Personnellement j'ai ador. C'est le meilleur Batman jamais fait. 

Et je n'aurais jamais cru dire un jour que Nicholson puisse tre surpass sans aucun doute. C'est pourtant le cas.

----------


## Mat.M

> Trop  l'amricaine et brouillon c'est contradictoire.
> Les films hollywoodiens ne veulent pas des fins brouillonnes. .


Bon qu'est ce que je n'ai pas dit  ::mouarf:: 
Oui c'est vrai le mot "brouillon" n'est peut-tre pas le bon mot je voulais dire que la fin est peut-tre un peu confuse et complique  ::D: 
sinon c'est vrai que c'est sans doute le meilleur Batman jamais produit

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

vu hier soir en vo st fr, trs bon, bien qu'un peu long...
j'ai bien aim revoir certains acteurs, issus d'anciens films ou de sries us
- Agent Mahone
- Le Prsident dans le 5e lment
- John Smith de Dead Zone en journaleux

La batmoto est pas mal, mais je prfre la lamborghini  ::):

----------


## CheryBen

Vu galement hier soir, j'ai bien aim mais c'est effectivement trop long, il vaut mieux tre bien install.

----------


## Aitone

Vu galement hier soir. Je m'attendais  THE film mais non.

Bon, il est bien c'est clair, mais pas le film de l'anne. Bien trop long et par contre la moto, pas trop aim  ::oops::

----------


## Mat.M

Oui je suis un peu d'accord c'est vrai qu'il est un tantinet long  ::D:

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Je suis pas d'accord ... Allez Voir Gommora ca c'est un film long ...
Dark Knight est rythm on a pas le temps de se demand si c'est bien mercredi qu'on a dit qu'on allait voir mm ou si il nous manque pas du vinaigre pour le pot au feu dominicale ... Tout s'enchaine et ca va vite, tout est soherent avec ce qu'on a vu juste avant ...
Apres ca doit tre une question de point de vue ^^
(Et pour ceux qui ont aim Gommora si il est bon mais long ... donc ca coeure ...)

----------


## alexrtz

> Dark Knight est rythm on a pas le temps de se demand si c'est bien mercredi qu'on a dit qu'on allait voir mm ou si il nous manque pas du vinaigre pour le pot au feu dominicale ... Tout s'enchaine et ca va vite, tout est soherent avec ce qu'on a vu juste avant ...


+1

J'avais eu un peu peur en voyant la dure du film, mais en fait a passe tout seul  ::):

----------


## malkie

je l'ai vu hier soir et j'ai ador !
le joker est inquietant , drangeant , suicidaire ...j'ai t trs mal  l"aise par cette interprtation car on sent qu'il s'agissait du role de sa carriere pour le jeune Heath... j'oserais meme dire qu'il est meilleur que nicholson ...
pour ce que je connais des marvels l'histoire colle bien ... la naissance de double face ... la sollitude de batman ... et d'ailleurs pour repondre  ceux qui trouvent la fin un peu "americaine" ce batman est anterieur  d'autres episodes que nous avons dej vu ... donc certains personnages sont obligs d'tre present ;-)

----------


## Invit

> ce que je connais des marvels l'histoire colle bien


C'est balot, parce que Batman c'est pas Marvel mais DC Comics  :;): 

Sinon pour le 3, il y a comme rumeur Phillip Seymour Hoffman pour le Pingouin et Johnny Depp pour l'Homme Mystre.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Si Depp nous sert un Homme Mystere aussi bon que le Raoul Duke qu'il nous avait offert j'ai vraiment hate !

Au passage pour cet pisode mention spciale au "tour de magie" du joker que j'ai trouv tellement excellent que j'en suis mort de rire en y repensant !

TADAAAAAAAAAAA !!!

----------


## Zipyz

Je l'ai vu samedi soir, excellent !

Par contre vu la taille des pneus de la batmoto j'ose mme pas imaginer la conso ......

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Je suis nul en mcanique donc je vais sans doute passer pour un naze mais ...
Y'a un rapport entre la taille des pneus et la conso d'un engin ?
(et pis de toutes manieres Bruce Wayne il est super super riche alors il s'en super super moque de sa conso ^^)

----------


## Zipyz

C'est clair que vu son compte en banque il s'en fout un peu ...
En gros si tu as un pneu plus large il accroche plus  la route, et s'il accroche plus  la route il faut faire un plus gros effort pour faire avancer le vhicule et donc la conso augmente.

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est clair que vu son compte en banque il s'en fout un peu ...
> En gros si tu as un pneu plus large il accroche plus  la route, et s'il accroche plus  la route il faut faire un plus gros effort pour faire avancer le vhicule et donc la conso augmente.


Quand j'ai vu la moto, je trouvais qu'elle allait pas vite. Compare  un autre moment ou il prend une vraie moto.

Pour la batmoto  part le fait qu'elle se retourne dans tout les sens  :8-):  Je trouvais qu'elle se trainait grve ... Et avec ses gros pneus a faisait tracteur qui essaye de prendre un virage ...

M'enfin super film quand mme !!!

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> En gros si tu as un pneu plus large il accroche plus  la route, et s'il accroche plus  la route il faut faire un plus gros effort pour faire avancer le vhicule et donc la conso augmente.


J'avais lu un truc l dessus justement ou ca disais que non justement c'etait pas forcement vrifi parceque la surface plus grande entrainait aussi une pression plus rpartie et donc qu'au final l'un annulait l'autre (prochaine tape Friction.Net le forum des physiciens francophones  ^^) En tout cas pour un solide qui glisse sur un plan inclin je suis sur !

----------


## malkie

> C'est balot, parce que Batman c'est pas Marvel mais DC Comics 
> 
> Sinon pour le 3, il y a comme rumeur Phillip Seymour Hoffman pour le Pingouin et Johnny Depp pour l'Homme Mystre.


oups, dsole  ::oops::   ::aie:: 
vivement le prochain batman ...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon alors je vais me la jouer borgne au milieu d'aveugle (rien a voir avec l'autre du FN, hein) : j'ai pas aim !

vu hier soir avec des potes (toujours les mmes en fait, c'est a qu'est bien, comme a on commence  vraiment bien connaitre nos diffrents gots et on fais de vrais analyses critiques).

Dj c'est le fouilli. Joker veut tuer le batman mais pas vraiment parce qu'il l'amuse, batman veut tuer le joker et la pegre mais pas vraiment parce qu'il est pas un vrai gentil et pile ou face (double face pour moi) qu'est pas vraiment gentil mine de rien.

Ensuite, a manque cruellement d'effet spciaux (sauf pour double face). bon ok, la batmoto elle monte aux murs; ok, la batbagnole elle se transforme en moto; ok, la batcave elle fait aussi stand de tir et chemine incorpore. Mais bon, c'est un peu juste *POUR MOI*.

Enfin, ils aurai pris johnny depp pour le joker, marge simpson pour la voix de batman et morgan freeman pour gord... oups, a c'est fait (d'ailleurs il est partout lui), enfin bref, y'as du beau-monde mais c'est trop je trouve. *JE* prfre quand ils mettent des acteurs pas connus, a fait moins tape--l'oeil.

Bref, je m'attendais  un film antologique et je suis tomb de haut. Limite, ils en aurait pas parl, je l'aurai trouv gnial... Dommage !  ::(:

----------


## Scorpi0

Attention : quelques spoilers en blanc.

Vu hier, et j'ai t saisi par temps de beaut.
Pourtant, j'avais lu des dizaines de critique positives, pas mal de spoiler, autant dire qu'il en fallait pour m'impressionner, et ben a a t le cas !

La folie du joker, vritable pice centrale du film, est exactement comme je l'imaginais, sans but autre que le chaos. Admirablement interprt, on se laisse emporter par les rebondissements tel seul le joker de mes souvenirs le peut. 2h30, on aimerait que a dur encore des heures !

Mis  part a, belle ralisation, belle mise en scne, acteur crdible dans tout les registres, a explose, a se bat, c'est beau, rien  dire (Batman sautant du haut d'un immeuble en Chine, raaaaaaaaaah, trop beau).

Des scnes cultissimes (Joker et le dtonateur de l'hpital, excellent. Et que dire du tour de magie ? j'en rigole encore !!) avec des rpliques qui tues, tout y est bon, original, comparable  aucun autre film de batman, et d'action en gnral.

Un petit bmol quand mme : quelques incohrences, mais rien de bien mchant (dernire scne avec le Joker, Batman se rue sur Joker alors qu'il y a trois chiens, et il le sait qu'il va se faire dfoncer par les chiens, et il se fait dfoncer par les chiens, mais c'est pas grave, tte la premire le Batman... tsss).

Mais sinon, gnial  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## Invit

> morgan freeman pour gord... oups, a c'est fait


Morgan Homme-libre (le black), c'est Lucius Renard. A ne pas confondre avec Gary Vieux-monsieur qui fait le commissaire Gordon, ni avec Gordon Homme-libre qui est le hros de Demi-vie.
 ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

> Ensuite, a manque cruellement d'effet spciaux (sauf pour double face). bon ok, la batmoto elle monte aux murs; ok, la batbagnole elle se transforme en moto; ok, la batcave elle fait aussi stand de tir et chemine incorpore. Mais bon, c'est un peu juste *POUR MOI*.


c'est marrant, j'avais jamais vraiment valu un film en fonction de la quantit d'effets spciaux  ::aie:: 
et l'utilisation des tlphones portables, c'est pas styl ?

c'est des poireaux d'avoir traduit Lucius Fox par Lucius Renard en VF...  ::bug::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> c'est marrant, j'avais jamais vraiment valu un film en fonction de la quantit d'effets spciaux 
> et l'utilisation des tlphones portables, c'est pas styl ?
> 
> c'est des poireaux d'avoir traduit Lucius Fox par Lucius Renard en VF...


Je te rassure, je n'value pas l'intgralit du film sur son manque d'effet spciaux mais en allant voir un bon gros film d'action avec un super-heros dguis en chauve-souris, je m'attendais  voir 10 000 effets spciaux (batgadgets, pouvoir de super-vilain). Par contre niveau explosion, c'est cool !

Faudrai que je le matte une deuxime fois, peut etre que mon jugement (avec un peu de recul) serai autre...

----------


## Maxoo

Quand mme : Batman est un hros, mais il n'a pas de super pouvoirs, et les mchants non plus ... c'est pas X-men la !!

Donc non je trouve qu'il tait justement judicieusement fait !! D'ailleurs le Joker est tout bonnement excellent, il fait *vraiment* peur.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

*Attention micro spoiler  la fin en blanc*

Idem a fait plaisir pour une fois de ne pas avoir un film qui repose sur les effets spciaux, supers pouvoirs de la mort & co.

Le fait que les effets soient discrets (car faut pas se leurrer il y en a  la pelle), ajoute une part de ralisme qui change un peu dans ce genre de films. Et c'est, je trouve, une bonne chose.

A la base je ne voulais pas aller le voir, et puis voyant les critiques ici et ailleurs je me suis dcid, bien motiv, et je ne suis pas du. 







A part la petite morale  la fin qui est un peu longuette ou on a l'impression qu'on nous prend pour des gamins pour tre sur qu'on a bien compris. (et vu qu'il s'adresse  un gamin a renforce le sentiment)

----------


## Scorpi0

Pour le spoiler de Drizzt :

En mme temps, quand tu vois qu'un paquet des critiques sur allocine se termine par 'j'ai pas vraiment compris la fin', a doit pas tre innocent le rabchage ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je dois vraiment tre  la masse : je connais personne qui n'aime pas ce film  part moi ! J'ai du m'endormir, c'est pas possible...  :8O:

----------


## Captain_JS

Non rassure toi moi non plus je n'ai pas vraiment aim le film ...

Mme s'il respecte l'esprit du comics, a m'a gav d'avoir d'un ct le "super mchant qui n'a pas de morale et qui se fiche de tuer" et de l'autre ct le "gentil qui a sa morale et qui veut pas franchir la ligne" ... le joker il fallait le crever ds le dbut et a m'a soul que Batman ne le fasse pas.







Y'a aussi la scne de poursuite en fourgon que je trouve franchement naze ... il ne se passe rien, le joker tire sur le fourgon, pis il prend un bazooka et voila ... a aurait pu tre drle a ne l'est pas, a aurait pu tre tragique ou flippant, a ne l'est pas non plus, c'est juste une scne pour rien.
Et double face qui veut se venger alors qu'il a la vie sauve ... quel pauvre tche



Sinon niveau ambiance c'tait sympa, mme si fille qui remplace la copine de Tom Cruise et dont je connais pas le nom est vraiment trop moche  ::aie::  elle a des vieux yeux elle pourrait tre la mre de batman tellement elle fait vieille ...

----------


## Invit

> c'est des poireaux d'avoir traduit Lucius Fox par Lucius Renard en VF...


Non non ! C'est juste moi qui dconnait dans mon post en traduisant tous les noms qui voulaient dire quelque chose en anglais. Remarque je l'ai vu en VO, donc si a se trouve, ils l'ont traduit dans la VF  ::mouarf:: 

Je suis pas d'accord avec les effets spciaux. Ca pte quand mme dans tous les sens, il y a des poursuites spectaculaires, et puis rien que Double-Face, tu peux pas dire que c'est pas des effets spciaux.




> Mme s'il respecte l'esprit du comics, a m'a gav d'avoir d'un ct le "super mchant qui n'a pas de morale et qui se fiche de tuer" et de l'autre ct le "gentil qui a sa morale et qui veut pas franchir la ligne" ... le joker il fallait le crever ds le dbut et a m'a soul que Batman ne le fasse pas.


Qu'on le veuille ou non, Batman est un "gentil". Mme si 




il n'y a pas beaucoup de gentils qui ptent les deux jambes d'un type pour le faire parler

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

et pourtant on a jack bauer  ::roll::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Sinon niveau ambiance c'tait sympa, mme si fille qui remplace la copine de Tom Cruise et dont je connais pas le nom est vraiment trop moche  elle a des vieux yeux elle pourrait tre la mre de batman tellement elle fait vieille ...


Ta ta ta ta ta !
Non mais ho d'abord c'est Maggy gyllenhaal (la frangine de Jake du mme nom qui ont fait d'ailleurs Donnie Darko ou ils jouaient un frere et une soeur ... amusant ... Et oui Jake gyllenhaal de BrokeBack Moutain avec qui dj ?)
M'enfin voila pour la ressituer et mme si curieusement dans ce film elle passe mal  la camra elle joue toujours moins mal (en fait je devrai dire mieux pour pas dnigrer son jeu mais ca enfonserais pas assez celui de Katie Holmes qui est xcrable ... je la haie qu'elle brule qu'elle brule dans les flammes de l'enfer rrrrrak shpuuuut ! Ahhhhh Scientologue*!) toujours moins mal donc que Katie holmes mais ca sert plus  rien de le dire vous l'avez lu si vous avez pas saut les parentheses !

Voilaaaaa

ps pour la voie de marge simpson +1 ^^

*je dconne libert de culte pardon les familles tout ca. Heureusement que vous etes l il est Tthans !

----------


## Maxoo

GuJman, a pique les yeux quand tu parles, a serait bien de faire l'effort de se relire ? A moins que a ne soit pas exprs, mais j'ai pas compris les blagues alors ...  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> il n'y a pas beaucoup de gentils qui ptent les deux jambes d'un type pour le faire parler


t'as t voir Taken ? l le gentil il pte littralement les plombs  ::aie:: 
bon, je sors, je suis un peu hors sujet l...

edit: formats spoilers corrigs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

Commodore, tu affiches en clair un Spoiler, fait gaffe stp, d'ailleurs toute ta rponse devrait tre en blanc !!

 ::merci::

----------


## lejailleur

Je l'ai vu hier, et tout le monde me disait que ce film est phnomnal. C'est sr que c'est un trs bon film, le jeu d'acteurs est super bien, toutes les actions s'enchainent  un rythme effrain, mais de la a dire qu'il est phnomnal.
Mais bon, je voulais passer 2h30 a regarder un bon film, mission accomplie. Il vaut vraiment le coup d'tre vu!

----------


## mordrhim

moi je dit tres bon film mme si la fin est nunuche ^^

par contre quelques chocs :
- La voix franaise du Batman ... mais c'est quoi cette voix stallonnienne ?
- La greluche qui joue Rachel ... elle est moche sa doubleuse  une voix dsagrable et Katie Holmes m'a manqu sur ce coup l.
_Spoil un peu ..._
- Et "Pile-ou-face" .. c'est "Double-face" bon dieu !!!
- Bon la moto aussi .. mais bon
_Plus spoil_

mais surtout ....
_A si respoil_
IL ONT CASSE LA LAMBORGHINI !!!!!!!!!!!
_L c'est fini le spoil_

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ah forcment, quand on va voir les films en VF  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

vu hier soir, beaucoup aim.

Effectivement, j'ai ador avoir vraiment peur du joker. A chaque fois qu'on le voit, on s'attend ... ben justement on sait pas a quoi on s'attend, mais on est sur que a va tre moche.

Un seul mauvais point: Ce salaud de Bruce Wayne il roule en MV Agusta.
(comment a jaloux?)

----------


## Mat.M

> Bon alors je vais me la jouer borgne au milieu d'aveugle (rien a voir avec l'autre du FN, hein) : j'ai pas aim !
> 
> vu hier soir avec des potes (toujours les mmes en fait, c'est a qu'est bien, comme a on commence  vraiment bien connaitre nos diffrents gots et on fais de vrais analyses critiques).
> 
> Dj c'est le fouilli. Joker veut tuer le batman mais pas vraiment parce qu'il l'amuse, batman veut tuer le joker et la pegre mais pas vraiment parce qu'il est pas un vrai gentil et pile ou face (double face pour moi) qu'est pas vraiment gentil mine de rien.
> 
> Ensuite, a manque cruellement d'effet spciaux (sauf pour double face). bon ok, la batmoto elle monte aux murs; ok, la batbagnole elle se transforme en moto; ok, la batcave elle fait aussi stand de tir et chemine incorpore. Mais bon, c'est un peu juste *POUR MOI*.
> 
> Enfin, ils aurai pris johnny depp pour le joker, marge simpson pour la voix de batman et morgan freeman pour gord... oups, a c'est fait (d'ailleurs il est partout lui), enfin bref, y'as du beau-monde mais c'est trop je trouve. *JE* prfre quand ils mettent des acteurs pas connus, a fait moins tape--l'oeil.
> ...


1-les effets spciaux : je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec toi les effets spciaux avant dans les films les amricains en rajouter  en vomir comme on rajoute du ketchup sur un big-mac ce qui fait que le film finissait par tre insipide.
Si tu veux voir des effets spciaux va voir Star Wars alors  ::mrgreen:: 
Dans Le chevalier noir le dosage entre effets spciaux et scnes de la vie quotidienne banale est juste ce qu'il faut.
J'ai apprci certaines scnes avec teinte chromatique unique ; par exemple dans la prison tu remarqueras que les cadrages sont faits avec une teinte assez noire.

2-pour les acteurs ils ne sont pas forcment trs connus  part Heath Ledger.
Est-ce que tu as vu American Psycho avec Christian Bale ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

perso je l'ai dcouvert dans equilibrium  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si tu veux voir des effets spciaux va voir Star Wars alors


Je suis d'accord, les effets spciaux (malgr leur bonne prsence) sont discret et c'est surement ce qui a fait le charme du film pour beaucoup. Je ne nie pas que le film n'as de bonne qualit malgr leur discretion. Moi je prfre les films avec une tonne d'effet spcieux (genre, j'ai ador Wanted et La momie 3).

Mais t'inquite, j'irai voir Clone Wars  ::mrgreen:: 




> Est-ce que tu as vu American Psycho avec Christian Bale ?


Oui et j'ai aim (c'est pas un film dit " effet spciaux" donc je m'attendais pas  ce que a me pete au visage... Je n'ai donc pas t du).

----------


## gmotw

Je suis alle le voir hier soir. Bon, c'est un film hollywoodien, quoi... J'ai pas russi  trouver l'histoire (peut-tre que le script a t crit pendant la grve des scnaristes?).
Le Joker est compltement cingl, certes. Mais j'aurais bien voulu qu'il soit un peu plus classe.
La voix de batman... o_O J'avais envie de lui donner des pastilles pour la gorge.
Mais bon, a occupe une soire.

----------


## granquet

bon, j'ai rien  ajouter en fait.

j'ai bien aim les effets spciaux discrets, le scenar bien branl, le joker dlirant...

par contre la moto de batman avec les pneus carrs c'est abus!
(la MV agusta F4 je dis pas...)




> La voix de batman... o_O J'avais envie de lui donner des pastilles pour la gorge.
> Mais bon, a occupe une soire.


haha, on as pens  la mme chose.

----------


## cladsam

Puisque l'on parle des acteurs et de leurs rles prcdents :

qui a reconnu Sid Vicious de Sid et Nancy ? Plus dur  voir que le Sir Wiliam de a Knight's tales  ::):

----------


## millie

> j'ai bien aim les effets spciaux discrets


+1. J'aurais mme dgag les vhicules du batman.

----------

